# captured aircraft



## jrk (Aug 30, 2005)

heres a collection of captured aircraft in differant airforce insignias

http://mig3.sovietwarplanes.com/lagg3/jap/jap3r.jpg
a captured lavochkin lagg3 in japanese roundals

http://www.marsethistoria.nl/artikelen/images/nei_05.jpg
a captured p-40 in japanese roundals

http://www.wpafb.af.mil/museum/research/bombers/b17f-31.jpg
german b-17

captured japanese aircraft in chinese markings


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

I just got a good book on KG-200 and it has some great pics of captured Allied aircraft in German paint schemes.


----------



## jrk (Sep 1, 2005)

i bet that,ll be an interesting read daig


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2005)

A good one for captured aircraft also is Strangers in a Strange Land. Some of the stories are a little incorrect, but the pictures are great. They also show the reclamation yards where they stored the pieces.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2005)

That would be interesting.


----------



## jrk (Sep 5, 2005)

very interesting.anything to do with aircraft is interesting to me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

Agreed. I like reading the stuff though that is more obscure like stuff like this rather than "This was the Hurricane, it had a top speed of....."


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2005)

Yeah obscurity is interesting. Its why I like the RA.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

Agreed


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 5, 2006)

Interesting. Any more to show us? I used to know a website with a lot of captured German equipment and it also featured some that the Allies had captured such as Me-109 in British Airforce colours. I think that was shown from memory captured in the Battle of Britain.


----------



## R-2800 (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a great book it's called strangers in a strange land by squdron/signal publications it follows the story of Allied planes from when they were shot down to when they used them in the luftwaffe or recycled them


----------



## Joe2 (Nov 9, 2006)

Its not got much to do with aircraft as a such, but the amount of pictures you see of Matilda IIs in german colours and the amount of russian tanks in Finnish colours is amazing


----------



## ndicki (Nov 14, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I just got a good book on KG-200 and it has some great pics of captured Allied aircraft in German paint schemes.



Adler, if you could scan me a couple of (decent) pics of Dornier Do200s, I'd be grateful!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2006)

Sure I can scan some pics of some captured B-17s. What kind of pics are you looking for. There are plenty in this book and I dont want to scan all of them.


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 26, 2006)

I will need to go looking to try to remember the site that some of mine came from... I can't remember. Too long ago.


----------

